# Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, Pre-Boil



## chilerelleno (Jun 8, 2019)

*Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, Pre-Boil*
Another smoked mac-n-cheese recipe, this one is a Pre-Boil recipe where everything is  prepped, combined and then cooked.
My other recipe is a No-Boil, no preparation, put everything in the pan and let it cook.
Link >>> Smoked Mac-n-Cheese, No-Boil

15oz = 6c  Elbow/Conchiglie pasta, dried
1c = 2 sticks of butter
.5c flour
32oz = 2# Sharp Cheddar/Colby Jack, shredded
6c of Half-n-Half or Heavy Cream
1 large Onion, chopped small, 1/2 per pan
3c French Fried Onions (FFO) per pan
Salt and granulated garlic

Pre-cook pasta
Make a light colored roux out of 1 stick of the butter and .5c of flour
Add in cheese/milk and remaining butter a little at a time till all is combined into a smooth cheese sauce
Add salt/garlic to taste
Combine pasta/onion in casserole pans, mix in cheese sauce
Smoke uncovered under meat and let those drippings add their flavor
Crank the heat to 375°
Total cooking time 2.5hrs
Top with FFO last 1/2hr

Serves 10-12 generous portions.


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2019)

Chile that looks great thanks for sharing another good recipe. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Carvendive (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks Great! Hope you don't mind but I might use part of it as inspiration. 
  Here, we do a lot of what's called cheesie potatoes. I might use some rendered (smoked) fat on top as my smoker doesn't have upper/lower shelves. Either way, thanks for the idea!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2019)

Great recipe!!
Bookmarked it for later use!
Thanks for posting it!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 9, 2019)

Excellent looking Mac-n-cheese John. I can't believe that I've never made it on the smoker. That will change soon.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## timberjet (Sep 10, 2019)

Just made this and added a couple chicken quarters worth of meat that I smoked with jeff's rub over pear wood with habanero peach glaze the other day. Looks and smells fantastic. Thanks for the recipe! Edit. Crap, I misread the flour and did 2.5 cups. Going to have to take it off way early and keep it low. Hopefully it won't dry up on me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2019)

UhOh!


----------



## timberjet (Sep 21, 2019)

actually and I don't know how but it turned out just fine. I just took it off a little early. Great reheated. Thanks for the recipe. Will do again with the right amount of flour. lol


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 21, 2019)

OMG!! Got to make this. Thanks for sharing with everybody!


----------

